# Not really woodworking related...



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

...or is it? 

How could you incorporate this technique into wood projects?


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not sure.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Could overlay my handles on my chisels 

Maybe decorate some ornamental wood turning.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Might look different as a wrap for cabinet handles. I'm envisioning using a dowel as a handle, and using either a nut, bushing, or dowel as a standoff. It could be wrapped including the standoff, either the whole handle, or just between the standoffs, showing the wood dowel on the end. I used just a ½" wood dowel as handles for this aquarium cabinet. They work pretty good.









 







.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Exactly.

http://www.chinesebrasshardware.com/Large Pulls/

http://www.chinesebrasshardware.com/Nails, Pins and Washers/

http://hardware.knobs4less.com/?theme=Asian

Adding decorative corded accents to ring pulls and standoffs would be a nice touch.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

This handle maybe?


----------

